# Virginia HB 2741



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?051+ful+HB2741S1

http://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?ses=051&typ=bil&val=hb2741


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*Contact Governor --- This needs to be vetoed*

http://www.governor.virginia.gov/Contact/Contact.html


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

If this ain't a load of crap.......

The anti hunting community scores through the back door in the name of "safety".......

I encourage each of you virginia guys to send an e-mail or better yet, place a call......


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Holy moly, This one slipped in under the radar!  

We need to call!

Many places in Virginia localities already have nearly the exact same wording. My guess is this stemmed from a complaint from one or a few die-hard anti-bow people somewhere.

The thing that I don't like is the zoning wording.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*Be alert to the committee deciding the issue*

One reason why this legislation might have made it to where it is --- is because of *where* it went through.

Because it is not directly related to hunting ( although practicing one's shooting is important to hunting success ) instead of going to either the house committee on Agriculture Chesapeake and Natural Resources or the senate committee on Agriculture, Conservation and Natural Resources --- it went to the house committee on Counties, Cities and Towns and the senate committee on Local Government.



The reason I've brought this up is because in New York --- Assembly Bill 1850. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154433

Which could make hunting a punishable act of animal cruelty.

Is not being decided by the committee on environmental conservation 

But rather has been sent to the committee on agriculture.

-----

Perhaps this is a wake up call in that we need to be aware that legislation which could have implications on hunting may not aways be decided by a state's legislative committee that normally decides sportsmen's related issues. 

Which IMO can be dangerous in that those on such a committee may not be as sportsman friemdly as those who might be on a committee that normally handles sporting related legislation.

In fact I recall something a while back that there was either anti hunting or anti gun legislation in New Jersey that supporters of were trying to have moved from one committee to another in an attempt to increase the chances of it passing committee and making its way to either the floor of the house or the senate.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

This bill does not actually outlaw shooting of bows on private property statewide. It grants COUNTIES the authority to restrict bow shooting in areas that the COUNTY deems it to be unsafe. A COUNTY could prohibit bow shooting countywide. The acreage and zoning issue is where the state prohibits the COUNTY from outlawing bow shooting (hunting) on property of a minimum size and zoning.

Some counties may restrict bow shooting, some may not, some may make selective restriction like in subdivisions or on lots less than a certain size.

I live in the City of Richmond and my lot is 1.1 acres. It is fully expected that Richmond will probably prohibit bow shooting within its boundaries. Maybe it is time to move to the valley or maybe to Montana.


----------



## Targetnut (Oct 21, 2002)

It's like FS560 says, The bill allows the counties and other local jurisdictions to make the decision. So *Now* is the time you *Need* to stay on top of your county and local government to make sure that they use their new powers for good, and not just slap across the board restrictions against us.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

What I really do not understand is why there needs to be a bill to allow this? 

Apparently it is already allowed because VA Beach has restrictions on it and Chesapeake, in December, made an addition to their code concerning shooting bows and arrows. 

I will give the City Council of Chesapeake (which is larger in land area than many counties in the state) credit for listening to the concerns of local archerys and applyiong some common sense to the issue so that it is not overly restrictive. The initial draft simply added bows to the firearm portion and that is quite restrictive. That action was cause by a sigle incident involving a kid shooting at a riged up moving target in a densely populated area with homes on "postage stamps" -- when the neighbor lady had arrows going into her yard she called the authorities because the kid would not cease the activity. The kid promptly told the authorities that there was nothing stating he could not do it. So do to a smarta** kid, action was required. The code they enacted basically is a commons sense ordinance where you shall not shoot it there is reasonable expectation that you arrow will cross anothers property without their permission.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The City of Chesapeake use to be a county, Norfolk County.

It may be that cities have had this authority already but I could not find it in reference to bows, guns yes but bows, I could not find it.

This particular bill only references counties. That is why I thought cities may have already had the authority. Richmond currently only prohibits bow shooting in alleys.

Rob, lets check your history or geography knowledge. What were the counties that the following cities used to be?
Virginia Beach
Suffolk
Newport News
Hampton


----------

